# TS4K not pairing bluetooth remote



## lethalboy (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi,

I have a Rii i4. Im trying to pair it putting it in pair mode but it never connects. T4SK stays in "connecting" and after that " couldnt pair". This problem doesnt happen with my nvidia shield.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Is there a way to reset the actual remote, delete the existing Pairing I'm guessing that's with your Shield? And then try to pair with the TS4k. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

